# lustige charnamen



## Narz (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo leute,

wollt mal fragen welche lustigten charnamen euch bislang so begegnet sind.

Vor zwei tagen kam mir ein schwarzer menschen-krieger namens tupacsöldner entgegen...

sowas ist schon hart finde ich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (9. Dezember 2008)

ich kenn die Suchfunktion.

Kennst du diese auch ?


----------



## Lari (9. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich kenn die Suchfunktion.
> 
> Kennst du diese auch ?


Gib mal lustige charnamen in der SuFu ein...
Ich war erstaunt, dass es keinen solchen Thread gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich kenn die Suchfunktion.
> 
> Kennst du diese auch ?


die sieht man leider sehr selten


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Dezember 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Gib mal lustige charnamen in der SuFu ein...
> Ich war erstaunt, dass es keinen solchen Thread gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ging mir auch so *g*

gibt tatsächlich keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (9. Dezember 2008)

Für Untote fand ich: 

Seuchenulli oder Klappercarsten 

recht witzig ^^


----------



## Asmardin (9. Dezember 2008)

RainerHohn-Untoter

Heilbüxn-Heilpala

Bulligoros(Bullig und Rigoros)-Taurenkrieger

Bofrost-Eismage


----------



## Technocrat (9. Dezember 2008)

Allygnome für - na, ratet mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Healyounot - Vergelterpally
Minimage - gnomische Kompaktmagierin
Soapseller
Smith (Hunter) mit Pet "Wesson"

und wo wir bei Petnamen sind "Imwithstupid" für eine Katze war der beste bis jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf meinem Heimatserver ist halt alles Englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

ha!
nach 15 minuten sufu bringe ich folgende ähnliche threads ans tageslicht *aus den tiefen kommen sie...*
Die dümmsten Namen auf Rp-Servern...
Originelle Namen
Funny Namen


----------



## Fray_2010 (9. Dezember 2008)

hi zusammen


allso ich hab nen char. namen's Madeinchina..........

mfg
Fray_2010


----------



## FakeEpix (9. Dezember 2008)

Kaffefilter

Milchreis

Ichheilnisch

Klleinesetwas

mehr fallen mir grad net ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (9. Dezember 2008)

Fray_2010 schrieb:


> hi zusammen
> 
> 
> allso ich hab nen char. namen's Madeinchina..........
> ...


Na pass auf, dass du ned deinen Acc verlierst weil jemand denkt das wär ein Chinagelevelter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der lustigste der mir mal begegnet ist war (auf einem Englischen server) ein Nachtelf namens "Gesichtsmofa"


----------



## OooMUCKELooO (9. Dezember 2008)

Also bin im Laufe der Zeit über viele lustige Namen gestolpert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Über zwei musste ich besonders lachen ...

*Türzueszieht* - wenn mich nicht alles täuscht war das ein Taurenkrieger oder Taurendruide
*Treffnix* - ein Jäger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Gib mal lustige charnamen in der SuFu ein...
> Ich war erstaunt, dass es keinen solchen Thread gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann sucht man mal genauer o.O Kronas hat die gleichen wie ich gefunden, nicht genau den Thread namen eingeben sondern ein bisschen durchprobieren
/sign @ Kronas, B1ubb


----------



## м@πGф (9. Dezember 2008)

Dachte erst das soll Scharmanen heißen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (9. Dezember 2008)

ich mag so sinnfreie sachen :

Affentoast
Dosenheilung usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltin (9. Dezember 2008)

*  b1ubb  *

Finde ich ganz Lustig..... klingt nach Jäger


----------



## Lisutari (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich habe bis jezt noch niemanden getroffen der einen Lustigen namen hatte...


----------



## ronny10 (9. Dezember 2008)

hehe ich hab einen getroffen der hat hautmichnet geheißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

Eltin schrieb:


> *  b1ubb  *
> 
> Finde ich ganz Lustig..... klingt nach Jäger


ist aber schami^^


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (9. Dezember 2008)

healtnetgibtsnet
klotzadin
dummorogh
hatnixxutun


grad ausgedacht


----------



## MaexxDesign (9. Dezember 2008)

> Ichheilnisch
> Bofrost-Eismage


Genial ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kenne da eine Geschichte von einem Paladin.
Er wurde andauernd gefragt, ob er als Tank mitkommt, wobei er Heiler ist und schon immer war.
Daher auch sein Name: Doc
Nach einer Weile ging es ihm so sehr auf die Nüsse, sodass er eine Gilde namens "ist Heiler" gegründet hat (Doc - ist Heiler).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und oh Wunder... die Anfragen sind drastisch zurückgegangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da mich die Fragerei an meinen Paladin auch genervt hat, gründete ich eine Gilde namens "ist Vergelter". ^^

Meine Hexe samt Gildenname heißt "Sabrina - total verhext".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Ewok (9. Dezember 2008)

Meiner heißt :
Fettschwarte (und ist ein Taure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich liebe diesen namen^^


----------



## Chínín (9. Dezember 2008)

Deathknîght >.>

Edit: Privatserver (englisch natürlich): Feucht


----------



## crazy--stick (9. Dezember 2008)

Firémage hieß der und war frost geskillt^^.....aber sone leute gibts doch immer wieder...


----------



## Ilunadin (9. Dezember 2008)

Ein Schami namens Shamhair....mittlerweile,ist er aber glaub ich umbenannt da ich den nur einmal sah =)   Fand den Namen aber eher abstrakt als lustig


----------



## mf77 (9. Dezember 2008)

Flutscher und Käsekuchen sind mir am WE begegnet!


----------



## Prenne (9. Dezember 2008)

Reinerzufall 
Einsplusdrei
und Wadenbeißer (Gnom Schurke)


----------



## Danasch (9. Dezember 2008)

Mir sind schon mehrere teils lustige aber auch dumme namen begegnet sowie:

Vonhinten - Schurke

dubistkaputt - krieger

und ein ganz dummer den ich in errinerung habe:

Deinemudda ^^


----------



## Teradas (9. Dezember 2008)

Bademeister...^^
Mein Char heisst:Klyrill. Finde das hört sich so ein bisschen an wie ein Kloreiniger.
Hab auch schonmal ein Platzda gesehen^^


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

noch nie gesehen, aber lustig
Canttouchme
und das ist wirklich so
ist ein lv 10 dodgetwink, ca 100% chance das ein angriff net trifft
der hat auch schon can cleef solo gemacht... hat etwas gedauert


----------



## Teradas (9. Dezember 2008)

Ach ja.
Mein Nachbar heisst Wormblaster.
(sry4doppelpost)


----------



## Destross (9. Dezember 2008)

Hunter:
Klo
Pet:
Bürste

Hab auch schon ein Pala gesehn der hieß Noturhealer...solang diese Namen net auf ein Rp-Server sind hab ich nichts dagegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yumina (9. Dezember 2008)

Meine beste Freundin hat nen Char Namens "Teufelmaus" ne Gnom Magierin.
Und ihr Bruder nen Untoten Schurken Namens "Ass"

Lg 
Yumi


----------



## Amathaon (9. Dezember 2008)

finds lustig dass b1ubb es immer noch als seine heilige berufung ansieht auf die suchfunktion hinzuweisen. Sollte von buffed für jeden hinweis nen öre bekommen


----------



## M3g4s (9. Dezember 2008)

Gab mal Martinlooter hab ich aber nur einmal gesehen


----------



## Scred (9. Dezember 2008)

healomat heildruide


----------



## neo1986 (9. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir aufem Server giebts ein Schurkenmurat und noch irgentein murat.

Hunter: Bier
Pet: Starkbier
........


----------



## Forderz (9. Dezember 2008)

Hexer : Fearpwnsgear
Hunter: Husefak Pet: Isellis
Shamy: Büffelhüfte

und einmal sah ich einen lvl 11 troll jäger, der den stolzen namen <Sprühwurst> trug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Dezember 2008)

Amathaon schrieb:


> finds lustig dass b1ubb es immer noch als seine heilige berufung ansieht auf die suchfunktion hinzuweisen. Sollte von buffed für jeden hinweis nen öre bekommen



Heute ist dein Glückstag! Ich hab grad 3 Minuten Zeit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum wird auf die Suchfunktion verwiesen? Etwa weil er nichts anderes zu tun hat? Weil er jemand erniedrigen will oder gar beleidigen? NEIN!

Es gibt (gab) ein System jene welches sich ORDNUNG nennt! Nicht das es von immenser Bedeutung für ein Leben in einer Gemeinschaft wäre aber es erleichtert das ganze doch ziemlich!

Ich mach mal ein Beispiel!

Das Forum ist wie dein Zimmer! Du kannst Ordnung halten oder auch nicht! Jetzt wirfst du deine SpieleCDs und deine FilmDVDs alle in einen Karton was passiert? Es ist unübersichtlich und du mußt suchen! Am besten packst du mehrere SpieleCDs in eine FilmDVD-Hülle weil sie halt grad mal so da lag und bequemer ist! Irgendwann wirst du es bereuen! Oder du stellst sie ins Regal ordentlich sortiert - jede CD in ihrer Hülle - und du sparst dir eine Menge Zeit! 

Jetzt wirst du sagen:

_"ABBA ABBA das Forum ist nicht mein Zimmer!!"
_
Du hast vollkommen Recht! Weil in deinem Zimmer wühlst nur du! Oder deine große Schwester wenn du den Unterwäschekatalog von ihr entführt hast! In einem Forum ist es wie in einer Bibliothek! ES SIND GANZ GANZ VIELE MENSCHEN DORT! Und HarryPotter gehört halt mal nicht in die Geschichtsabteilung!

_"Öhm und was hat das mit dem Forum zu tun?" _

Ganz einfach: Hier loggen auch ganz viele User ein, die auf der Suche nach Informationen sind, desto ordentlicher die Threads gehalten werden umso übersichtlicher ist das ganze! Wenn es nur noch "hab ma ne Frage" oder "Prob, pls help"-Freds gibt kann man die Suchfunktion auch gleich Beerdigen!

_"Das rechtfertigt nicht das Verhalten von B1ubb!"_

Das ist wie mit deiner Schwester, manchmal wirste halt zu Unrecht verdächtigt da mußte durch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ähm ja zum eigentlich Thema *räusper*

"Kannnix"
"Wipety"


----------



## LingLing85 (9. Dezember 2008)

Kloschüssel - Gnom Krieger


----------



## Captain Planet (9. Dezember 2008)

Was ich nicht in WoW gesehn habe aber im War-Forum hier auf buffed gelesen habe ein Schwarz-Ork namens Prinzessin...xD...hab ich gelacht...ernsthaft das hab ich^^


----------



## Teskon89 (9. Dezember 2008)

Chillkröte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbalol (9. Dezember 2008)

kA obs noch gibt aber:
boonever
(seine gilde hiess : mein name beweisst alles) xD

mfg imbalol


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (9. Dezember 2008)

Lustigste charname ist: Wasistlos mit seinem pet Wassollsein xD
mir fallen spontan noch Rindeastwood (natürlich taure) und chucknorris ein


----------



## redsnapper (9. Dezember 2008)

mein favorit ist die draenei jägerin mit namen Soulhunterin...
echt bitter^^

und die leute die wegen der SuFu rumschreien nerven tatsächlich mehr als alle spammer dieses planeten zusammen


----------



## Destross (9. Dezember 2008)

Hab noch eine Gnom Leiche gefunden die hieß Vorsicht und war vor einer großen Höhle. Und 2 Orc Leichen vor Og 
Guck und Hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (9. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> noch nie gesehen, aber lustig
> Canttouchme
> und das ist wirklich so
> ist ein lv 10 dodgetwink, ca 100% chance das ein angriff net trifft
> der hat auch schon can cleef solo gemacht... hat etwas gedauert


geil link pls von amory ab lvl 10 müsste er ja drinne sein oder ? 

also meine Favoriten bis jetzt waren Bofrost fürn Icemage, Smith mit Petnamen Wesson und natürlich martinlooter die sind echt geil aber mir fehlt grad keiner ein aber wenn dann schreib ich ihn hier rein


----------



## Ahnor (9. Dezember 2008)

Also ich mochte am liebsten den Gnom Krieger: *Kampfpopel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Methr (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich sag nur:

Türklingel - Gnom Magier.


(Mein Humor ist an dieser Stelle wohl etwas seltsam, denn ich finde _Türklingel_ ausgesprochen witzig, weil es eben absolut nicht witzig ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dodo321 (9. Dezember 2008)

Notaufnahme und Ichpiekdutot fand ich bisher ganz geil...


----------



## Bansai2006 (9. Dezember 2008)

WoW classic         Trollpriester : I f l i c k d i


----------



## Gocu (9. Dezember 2008)

Narz schrieb:


> Hallo leute,
> 
> wollt mal fragen welche lustigten charnamen euch bislang so begegnet sind.
> 
> ...



hab früher als ich gespielt habe schonmal welche getroffen

Name: Vollpfosten

und 2 Jäger

Jäger 1: Haumichdoch    Pet 1: Odermich

Jäger 2: Rittersport    Pet: Mitnüssen


----------



## PTK (9. Dezember 2008)

Spekki is cool


----------



## Chris24051992 (9. Dezember 2008)

Also auf unserem server rennt ein dudu rum der Nohunterpet oder so heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich finds witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeadTwonky (9. Dezember 2008)

hab mal einen orc hunter names kimme und sein pet korn gesehen (hab erst nur den hunter gesehen und hab schon ein bissel  blöd geschaut   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Sjul (9. Dezember 2008)

omg grad einen gesehn der hies: Ichbinein und seine Gilde hies Kacknoob, also Ichbinein Kacknoob^^


----------



## JahuWaldi (9. Dezember 2008)

Mein Twink heut Robinsonhuso (Ork, Schamane)- war ne Idee aus dem Suff heraus, weil ein Kumpel von mir als Schurkenhasser dazu übergehen wollte einen zu erstellen der Trittmitcrit heisst.

Ende vom Lied: im Suff Chars erstellt und losgelegt.

Der Twink wird evtl mal mein Main; aber die ständigen Gespräche mit GMs, die laufen fast immer gleich ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Renne auf dem Server Mal'Ganis rum und lasse mich übrigens gerne auf 80 ziehen (Bin 70 und LK is bestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Thuzad (9. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich kenn die Suchfunktion.
> 
> Kennst du diese auch ?



Wieviele deiner Beiträge hast du eigtl mit solchen Sätzen bekommen? 95 %? Oder doch mehr?


----------



## M3g4s (9. Dezember 2008)

Destross schrieb:


> Hab noch eine Gnom Leiche gefunden die hieß Vorsicht und war vor einer großen Höhle. Und 2 Orc Leichen vor Og
> Guck und Hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das gefällt mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mavvy (9. Dezember 2008)

Mir is in nem Battleground mal ein Gnom-Hexenmeister übern Kolben gelaufen... Der hieß <Fearsich>.. War recht amüsant.

Oder ein halbnackter Blutelfenpala mit dem Namen <Hammelfranz>, der mit einer weiblichen Nachtelfenmaske (man sieht, ist noch nicht so lange her) unbewaffnet Manawyrms im Startgebiet verkloppt hat.


----------



## Talrasim (9. Dezember 2008)

rodestitter ... ratet mal, welche klasse der war!


----------



## Ratbusta (9. Dezember 2008)

schamhaar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nethaniel (9. Dezember 2008)

Undead Priest - Bepanthen =)


----------



## El Elefanto (9. Dezember 2008)

Also, ich habe mal 2 PvP-Twinks gesehen, die "Mcgeuner" und "Freakadelle" hießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ganz lustig, aber mein Favorit is das Hunterpet namens "Lutscher" und ich hab mal einen gesehen, der "Pampers" hieß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonmaker (9. Dezember 2008)

Brackwood= Untot Schurke
Speedsnake = Taure Krieger


----------



## safbdh (9. Dezember 2008)

nihilum -.- und seine gilde war möchtegern


----------



## Dragonmaker (9. Dezember 2008)

Brackwood= Untot Schurke
Speedsnake = Taure Krieger


----------



## Der alte hase (9. Dezember 2008)

also was ich geil fand war für nen pala plattenchrist (da hab ich mir einen abgelacht xD) und für nen ud kotwürger außerdem ein schurke mit dem namen schurkurlade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (9. Dezember 2008)

> Oder ein halbnackter Blutelfenpala mit dem Namen <Hammelfranz>, der mit einer weiblichen Nachtelfenmaske (man sieht, ist noch nicht so lange her) unbewaffnet Manawyrms im Startgebiet verkloppt hat.



Ich wünschte DAS gesehen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (9. Dezember 2008)

So Sachen wie "Dosenheilung" für nen Paladin hat Stil und sind witzig... Dinge wie "Pampers" o.Ä. sind einfahc nur dumm XD

Kenne einen Namens "AbWishmaster"... hat schon was für nen Untoten Priester. 

Dazu gibts den passenden Tauren-Druiden namens "Kalbfleisch".


----------



## glad_he_ate_her (9. Dezember 2008)

Druid: Zomgtree
Mage: Zomgiceblock/Zomgsheeplol/Zomgpinguin
Rogue: Zomgblind/Zomgvanish
Warlock: Zomgfear/Zomgdotdrainlife
Warri: Zomgcharge/Zomgmacestun
Pally: Zomgbubblehs
Shaman: Zomgghostwolf/Zomgbullfrog
Priest: Zomgmanaburst/Zomgblackout
Deathknight: Zomgwotlkinc/Wotlkincdk/afkwotlkinc/
Hunter: Zomgfeigndeath


Mfg
Glad...undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (9. Dezember 2008)

BabyPups - Gnom Krieger
BabyPups - Troll Jägerin
BabyPups - Untote Priester
BabyPups - Nachtelf Jäger
Tinkiewinkie - Blutelf Paladin
Dipsy- Gnom Schurke
^^


----------



## Chaosfox (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich find für Druiden den namen

Grünerdaumen

Funny ^^


----------



## Chaosfox (9. Dezember 2008)

sry für doppelpost >.<


----------



## RazZerrR (9. Dezember 2008)

DIe Sufu ist fürn Arsch ich geb da todesritter skillung ein und dann komm ich ins hdro forum o0


----------



## Sjul (9. Dezember 2008)

jetzt fällt mir wider was geiles ein! Bei mir war mal Server down und dann hab ich zum Spas auf nem andren nen Undead Schurke angefangen und dann sind mir 2 übern Weg gelaufen... der eine hies "linkesei" der andre "rechtesei" und ihre Gilde hies "seieinei" LOL so gelacht hab dann auch gejoined mitm Namen "mittelei" ^^


----------



## mg_08 (9. Dezember 2008)

Bratensaft->me      tagderbutter->freund
xDD


----------



## lolwut (9. Dezember 2008)

kenne einen hamburger jemanden der dejavu hiess(und denn sah ich parmall im bg und soo) und ein plätzchen kenn ich


----------



## schleicher77 (9. Dezember 2008)

Name für Gnom----> Taurentampon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JahuWaldi (9. Dezember 2008)

Mein Twink heisst Robinsonhuso (Ork, Schamane)- war ne Idee aus dem Suff heraus, weil ein Kumpel von mir als Schurkenhasser dazu übergehen wollte selbst einen zu erstellen der Trittmitcrit heisst.

Ende vom Lied: im Suff Chars erstellt und losgelegt.

Der Twink wird evtl mal mein Main; aber die ständigen Gespräche mit GMs, die laufen fast immer gleich ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Renne auf dem Server Mal'Ganis rum und lasse mich übrigens gerne auf 80 ziehen (Bin 70 und LK is bestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## zixxel (9. Dezember 2008)

JahuWaldi schrieb:


> Mein Twink heisst Robinsonhuso (Ork, Schamane)- war ne Idee aus dem Suff heraus, weil ein Kumpel von mir als Schurkenhasser dazu übergehen wollte selbst einen zu erstellen der Trittmitcrit heisst.
> 
> Ende vom Lied: im Suff Chars erstellt und losgelegt.
> 
> ...




Kanns sein, dass du dich wiederholst? Oo

ich mag meinen namen........^^


----------



## Extro (9. Dezember 2008)

Wolfshund...^^
Ihealyou


----------



## Error2000 (9. Dezember 2008)

Ho®denkrebs

als Allyname!


----------



## Vranthor (9. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich kenn die Suchfunktion.
> 
> Kennst du diese auch ?




Welcome back B1ubb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (9. Dezember 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ging mir auch so *g*
> 
> gibt tatsächlich keinen
> 
> ...


hahaha^^


----------



## Naclis (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich war mal mit einem Magier Namens DaMage inner Gruppe:

DaMage: Hallo ich bin DaMage, aber ihr könnt mich auch Damage nennen.

Da musste ich dann doch schon schmunzeln.


----------



## talsimir (9. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich kenn die Suchfunktion.
> 
> Kennst du diese auch ?


 self ownd sag ich mal dazu, erst einen auf schlau machen und dann naja ich halt mein rand, Blubb eben...


----------



## Zerenox (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich war mal mit einer in der Gilde namens: "Felira", auf einmal schrieb si in den Gildenchat:" omg, mein name klingt wie verlierer" ich fands witzig ^^


----------



## Hellfire1337 (9. Dezember 2008)

hab letztens im bg nen gnom hexer gesehn der hieß Boxxenpizza oder Pizzaboxx oder so


----------



## Elito (9. Dezember 2008)

Auf unserem Server gibts nen Char der heisst "Fraunervt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dardmok (9. Dezember 2008)

Blutelfen Paladina:

Blasihasi

eindeutig zweideutig ^^


----------



## Gilindriana (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich find diese lustigen Namen nervig. Deswege spiel ich auf nem RP-PvE Server


----------



## Zukes (9. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hordenkiller - Nachtelf Jäger
                 wowfreund - Nachtelf Jäger
                 issmich - Zwerg Priester


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (9. Dezember 2008)

Dardmok schrieb:


> Blutelfen Paladina:
> 
> Blasihasi
> 
> eindeutig zweideutig ^^


Kollege von mir hat eine Gnom Magierin die so heisst^^


----------



## Shohet (9. Dezember 2008)

Druide - Schlachtelfe
Schurke - Frontmob 
Pala - Blasenkrank ,wobei der gildenname Palacetamol noch lustiger ist ^^ .


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (9. Dezember 2008)

M3g4s schrieb:


> Gab mal Martinlooter hab ich aber nur einmal gesehen



Wie geil xD
Martin Looter-King xDDD

Find namen wie Ærthas Ærthâs Ærthàs Ærthás Árthas Àrthas Árthâs Árthás Àrthàs Árthâs etc. sowieso mal top für DKs... (Armory Links, nur um das Ausmaß der Ex-Illidáner zu zeigen)

Bin mal wieder meinen Ærthæs weiterzocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diakonissus70 (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde "Lustige Charnamen" zum Kotzen !

Wer nichts findet .ist zu faul zum Suchen.... Ich halte nichts von `  `~  und sonstigen Zeichen !

Fertig Aus !


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. Dezember 2008)

mh tupacsöldner... du spielst nicht zufällig auf rexxar? ^^

also:

Draenei Priester mit möglichst vielen Tentakeln unterm kinn : Zoid ( Dr. Zoidberg)

Zwergen Pala : Dunkelziffer ( weil die Dunkelziffer möglichst niedrig gehalten werden sollte.. bei allem) Gildenname: Zehn Palas im Raid

Gnomen Todesritter: Arthrosie

Nachtelf Jäger: Corydoras ( lat. Panzerwels)
Gnomen Mage : Caridina ( lat. (Zwerg)garnele)


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (9. Dezember 2008)

Diakonissus70 schrieb:


> Ich finde "Lustige Charnamen" zum Kotzen !
> 
> Wer nichts findet .ist zu faul zum Suchen.... Ich halte nichts von `  `~  und sonstigen Zeichen !
> 
> Fertig Aus !



Geil wie sein 19er pvp twink Emelié heißt http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/view/3037773 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GhôstPlayer (9. Dezember 2008)

name für jäger affhaser
pet zwerghaser


----------



## Schnatti (9. Dezember 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> Spekki is cool



boah dein avater is übelst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab ma ne Menschenhexe namens zauberbarbie gesehn..auweia


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. Dezember 2008)

Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> Geil wie sein 19er pvp twink Emelié heißt http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/view/3037773
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vorallem geil wie er für pvp wildtiertötung auf der waffe hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (9. Dezember 2008)

Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> Geil wie sein 19er pvp twink Emelié heißt http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/view/3037773
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



@Diakonissus
Lustige Namen sind also zum Kotzen?
Hexi 
Deathknell
Xzebit
Amboss
Keinserveron
Fantastisch
Hammerlein
Lilux
Runenolli

Diese namen hab ich auf deinem Profil gefunden.... -.-


----------



## Rezzanjin (9. Dezember 2008)

Gilt auch eine äußerst interessante kombination?

Da hatte ich einen etwas.. arg warmen Vorfall:

Spielername: Draeneiprinz
Gildenname: Kuschelkätzchen (oder ähnlich)

Da musste ich einfach eine gewisse Frage stellen *ggg*


----------



## Patrick/Samin (9. Dezember 2008)

Narz schrieb:


> Hallo leute,
> 
> wollt mal fragen welche lustigten charnamen euch bislang so begegnet sind.
> 
> ...




LoL das war bei uns am server vor einiger zeit xDDD

[attachment=6024:WoWScrnS...8_200715.jpg]


----------



## CaptainZer0 (9. Dezember 2008)

Mikehunt - Jäger (muss man laut ausprechen und englisch denken)

Bierschiss

Keinwasser - Mage (wünschte manchmal ich hätte meinem den Namen gegeben^^)


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. Dezember 2008)

CaptainZer0 schrieb:


> Mikehunt - Jäger (muss man laut ausprechen und englisch denken)
> 
> Bierschiss
> 
> Keinwasser - Mage (wünschte manchmal ich hätte meinem den Namen gegeben^^)




omg mycunt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamaniko (9. Dezember 2008)

Weiblich Untoter..... 

Malaria 

Find ich super xD


----------



## Eyatrian (9. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich kenn die Suchfunktion.
> 
> Kennst du diese auch ?




ich glaub hier kann ich getrost mal  SELFOWNED  sagen. Nun schon das 2te mal  B1ubb! beim boss mit den meisten kills auch schon .. was ist mit dir passiert XD


----------



## Sebi!! (9. Dezember 2008)

Narz schrieb:


> Hallo leute,
> 
> wollt mal fragen welche lustigten charnamen euch bislang so begegnet sind.
> 
> ...



Naja:

Zauberkessel, Kenny(Gnom, 38 Tode in WS), Doppelglied und Davyjones (Draenei, Hinweis: Fluch der Karibik `2 und 3 schaun)
DER HIT: ICH SAGE: "Kannste healen?"
              VIELLEICHT SAGT: "<-----"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  or  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garagean (9. Dezember 2008)

Deadmetal - mein Todesritter
Ichbinsnur - Krieger


----------



## Sylwa (9. Dezember 2008)

Mein lieblingsname ist "Hartzfear"
auch nicht schlecht ist "Evilknievel"


----------



## CaptainZer0 (9. Dezember 2008)

Danasch schrieb:


> Mir sind schon mehrere teils lustige aber auch dumme namen begegnet sowie:
> [...]
> Deinemudda ^^



Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der nicht lang existiert hat!^^


----------



## Acho (9. Dezember 2008)

Roflbombe* 

HARTZFEAR wie geil is das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit so nem Namen kriegste jeden LOOT weil alle mitleid haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG 
Acho


----------



## RapanteUK (9. Dezember 2008)

Naja, wir haben mal 4 19er PvP-Hexen angefangen:

Hairydotter
Britneyfears
Shneedlwoods
undsonstso

wobei die Namen 3 und 4 nicht wirklich gut auf dem ENGLISCHEN Server ankamen^^ Aber ich werde wegen meines Kriegers auch regelmäßig angequatscht, hab sogar mal von einem GM, den ich wegen eines Bugs kontaktiert hatte, den Spruch: "Mate, that`s one hilarious name!" gedrückt bekommen.^^


----------



## Wurstkocher (9. Dezember 2008)

also ich hab nen dude der wurstkocher heist nen schami der käsemädel heist und nen dk der Wurstbrater heist reicht das ^^


----------



## Swizzcheeze (9. Dezember 2008)

Dönerkuh


----------



## Narz (9. Dezember 2008)

Dardmok schrieb:


> Blutelfen Paladina:
> 
> Blasihasi
> 
> eindeutig zweideutig ^^



ich finds eindeutig eindeutig ^^


----------



## Narz (9. Dezember 2008)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> mh tupacsöldner... du spielst nicht zufällig auf rexxar? ^^
> 
> also:
> 
> ...



nein auf arygos... aber meine schwester auf rexxar und genau da hab ich den auch gesehen ^^


----------



## Valnar93 (9. Dezember 2008)

Rasse: Nachtelf
Klasse: Jäger
Name: Lêgôlâs

spass beiseite^^

Das lustigste bis jetz : Tauren Def Warri 

Name: LKW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. Dezember 2008)

Narz schrieb:


> nein auf arygos... aber meine schwester auf rexxar und genau da hab ich den auch gesehen ^^




super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie heißt deine schwester denn ingame? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (9. Dezember 2008)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was aus diesem thread jetz wohl wird^^


----------



## yves1993 (9. Dezember 2008)

rofl...also meine lustigsten namen waren bis jetzt: 

ein hexer: Feardotcom

und ein gildenname/spieler:  spieler: Cilit, Gilde <BANG!>

xD


----------



## klogmo (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab' mal drei Orc-Leichen gesehen

Die lagen alle drei nebeneinander und die hießen glaube ich "Búck" "Ìst" "Dóóf" oder so in der Art^^
Ich habe glaube ich auch irgendwo Screenshots von den drei Leichen^^


----------



## Randy Orton (10. Dezember 2008)

Strohhut - Untoter Hexer
Blackhugo - Tauren Krieger(schwarzes fell^^)
Buddhabrot - Tauren Druide xD
Bettkasten - Blutelf Paladin

alle auf Thrall...jaja seehr seltsamer server wo ich bin =DD


----------



## Crystania (10. Dezember 2008)

Alditüte, Untoter Hexenmeister


----------



## noobhammer (10. Dezember 2008)

Eltin schrieb:


> *  b1ubb  *
> 
> Finde ich ganz Lustig..... klingt nach Jäger




nein man ..das kliengt nach LOLADIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. ich sag nur DIELOCKE; PUTINA; OSHO....das sind meine 3


----------



## Drazmodaan (10. Dezember 2008)

KingKoolKot  -  Troll Schami


----------



## Quantin Talentino (10. Dezember 2008)

dachte das passt besser in diesen thread, sry für wiederholung:

gnom firemage: streichholz ^^
gnom frostmage: frostbeule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder nen kumpel hatte ma nen orc krieger, der hieß: Kanister, schlicht und robust wink.gif

ps: hab mal 3 druiden in bär-form getroffen die hießen:

oktobär
novembär
dezembär


edit: BrinteyFears, LOL der hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (10. Dezember 2008)

Dotalot - Hexenmeisterin (der ist genial^^)
Deputamadre - Alli Dudu
Jipii - Gnom Magier
Bangbros - Ork

Im startgebiet von den Nachtelfen beim Kessel lagen viele tote Nachtelfen drauf mit Namen von Speisezutaten wie: "Sellerie, Knoblauch, Paprika etc." sah echt geil aus^^


----------



## Falloutboy (10. Dezember 2008)

Am Besten war immer noch:

Beatsteak (Tauren-DK) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da hat einer die Bandchar-Tradition ganz humorvoll umgesetzt^^


----------



## Wigo (10. Dezember 2008)

Den besten Name den ich je gesehen habe war:

Klausbaerbel


----------



## Vedior (10. Dezember 2008)

Also bei uns in der Gilde haben wir nen Shadow der heist "Ichheinix". und ich hab nen Jäger dessen Namen lautet "HobbinRood"


----------



## Dorpuh (10. Dezember 2008)

haben nen mage in der gilde der heißt "Insgesicht" find das lustig^^
und nen Healpala namens "Pflaster"


----------



## High-Ender (10. Dezember 2008)

Viechmastah (jäger)
Mastahviech (pet)


----------



## Gatax (10. Dezember 2008)

Auf meinem Server gibts nen Zwerg mit dem Namen Kabulkurt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (10. Dezember 2008)

und nomma im anderen thread:

ein Todesritter (weiblich und ud) namens *Todesrita* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hunter und Pet: (bekannterweise steht das pet meistens links vom hunter) Kuklinks - Kukrechts

naja und wenn mann eins zwei mal drüber nachdenkt war der ud warlock namens *Bedhair* auch nich schlecht...

zum schluss nen twinkes twink von nem alten bekannten: *Shamher*


----------



## Iranius (10. Dezember 2008)

ich habe einen 
schwarzen pala namens schokozauber und einen untoten  priester namens dekadenz :-)


----------



## Sano (10. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Heute ist dein Glückstag! Ich hab grad 3 Minuten Zeit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ist doch schön das nun die heilige SUFU 
um den eintrag "lustige charnamen" reicher ist!
aber auch immer wieder nett wie solche leute 
wie du abgehen wenn sie einen grund für 
pseudolustiges klugscheissen bekommen.

mfg


----------



## notoes (10. Dezember 2008)

priester : ichheilihn
mage:     sieheiltmich

tillmann, taurenjäger von der gilde <don´t call it schnitzel>

wurstmund,
leichenregen, 
totgesoffen+totgefahrn (mage+priest duo)
kotnascher (pala)
ladyboy (male tauren warri)
bloodrouge (...braucht n bissl bisser zündet)

knochnjochn (undeath)

schranzfotz, 
überdosis, 
isnedallein, 
einsvonfünf + zweivonfünf (priest+rogue duo)

nanjii, sanjii, panjii - glaub mage + Wl + rogue

büffelhüfte (taure)
gayelf, lesbodin (blutelfen) 
noturhealer, heildich, healbot, sanitöter, (priest)
icubforucme (i see yuo before you see me)
thebossone -.-

martinlooter hat ich auch ma inner gilde
schurkolade gibts glaub auch auf jedem server...

...notoes^^


----------



## Salanea (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte mal vor langer Zeit 3 Untote Schurken im Arathi die hiessen

*sinnlos*
*zwecklos*
*erfolglos*

Da musst ich auch lachen^^

Und in der Kriegshymne hat mich mal ein Mensch Schurke abgestochen der hiess

*vonhintenkom* womit er vollkommen recht hatte^^


----------



## Eltin (10. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ist aber schami^^



Sicher? Aber bestimmt ein Troll


----------



## Narz (10. Dezember 2008)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lass mal lieber, die is 11 und ich will nich, dass sie belästigt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die lustigsten namen, die ich hier bislang im forum gefunden hab sind Hairydotter - hexer und shamhair - schamane -finde ich-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in meiner gilde ist auch noch n todesritter namens Todeswechta -_-


----------



## Lari (10. Dezember 2008)

Gestern den guten Deathritter gesehen. Kopf --> Tisch.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Dezember 2008)

Narz schrieb:


> lass mal lieber, die is 11 und ich will nich, dass sie belästigt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




o.O die darf doch noch garnicht wow spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn sie 11 ist kenn ich sie eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich umgebe mich lieber mit anderen altersgruppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daylife (10. Dezember 2008)

lasereule - honigpfote aus der gilde "milch und honig"


aber der coolste name bisher war eindeutig feuchtgebiete - n811 jägerin


----------



## Su-Si (10. Dezember 2008)

Auch wenn es leicht OT ist, weil nach Char-namen gefragt wurde:

Ein Allie-Gildenname, der mich zum Lachen gebracht hat, lautete: "Ist Allianz versichert"


----------



## Primus Pilus (10. Dezember 2008)

Grüße

War mal eine Zeit lang viel in BGs unterwegs und irgendwann gabs da mal für n paar Wochen eine Zwergen-Jägerin "Naddel" mit ihrem Schwein "Dieter".

Hab dann öfter nachgefragt, wie es Dieter dem Schwein ginge... sie meinte dann meistens er wäre wieder sehr bissig heute... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Exzelsor (10. Dezember 2008)

Originelle Namen
Beitrag 4.04.2007, 10:13


... zum Thema SuFu...
den thread findet ihr hier.


----------



## Lari (10. Dezember 2008)

Originelle Namen sind nicht zwangsläufig lustig. Originell = einfallsreich.


----------



## Deligor (10. Dezember 2008)

Mein Liebling ist der "Gefreite Muskelberg"^^ 
In meinen Augen eine gelungene Kombination aus Titel und Name

Mfg Del


----------



## Mullebulle (10. Dezember 2008)

Tauren Druide namens Mullebulle


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (10. Dezember 2008)

mein kleiner tauren krieger twink heißt

Tankwart


----------



## dergrossegonzo (10. Dezember 2008)

Kuckst Du hier:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=7832

SuFu 4 the Win

/vote 4 close


----------



## Primus Pilus (10. Dezember 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Kuckst Du hier:
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=7832
> 
> ...




LUSTIG und ORIGINELL ist NICHT das SELBE.

Laßt Eure sinnfreien Kommentare.

Primus Pilus


----------



## arbeet (10. Dezember 2008)

hab ein auf meinem server gesehen  der hieß daboom-ist chuck norris (weiß heißt lustige char namen dachte aber ist auch witzig


----------



## Astrid-okt (10. Dezember 2008)

haha ich lach mich tot!

Britneyfears!
Hartzfear!
Hairydotter!

haha ich lach immer noch! unglaublich!
weiß gar nicht wie ich nun meinen hexer nennen soll ;o)


----------



## nhomizz (10. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab ja schon viele lustige Namen gesehen aber am besten gefiel mir mit Abstand der Name eines Jägerpets: <Klötenbeißer> 
^^ fand ich genial


----------



## Nekramcruun (10. Dezember 2008)

also das ist zwar kein char name sondern ich glaub es war ein arena team die heissen fear gewinnt das fand ich lustig und originell.


----------



## youngceaser (10. Dezember 2008)

Thuzad schrieb:


> Wieviele deiner Beiträge hast du eigtl mit solchen Sätzen bekommen? 95 %? Oder doch mehr?


bist neidisch auf ihn ? 



RazZerrR schrieb:


> DIe Sufu ist fürn Arsch ich geb da todesritter skillung ein und dann komm ich ins hdro forum o0


dann solltest vlt mal unter WoW allgemein oder klassenforen suchen und nicht in Alle 



Primus schrieb:


> LUSTIG und ORIGINELL ist NICHT das SELBE.
> 
> Laßt Eure sinnfreien Kommentare.
> 
> Primus Pilus


aha und was war das von dir hat auch schonmal wer gesagt viel sinnvoller


----------



## marsv (10. Dezember 2008)

1.   char machen der heilen soll, der "Sieg" heisst
2.   tank nicht heilen
3.   warten bis sie dich rufen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arsino (10. Dezember 2008)

also ich komme von madmortem 

hab da mal nen cooles duo getroffen waren Tauren aber ka welche klasse

hieß der einer BITTE  nach 5 minuten ist mir dann der andere entgegengekommen hieß DANKE da musste ich shcon schmunzeln 

war noch damals in den össis


----------



## Shamman (10. Dezember 2008)

ich hab mal einen einen char gehabt den ich
DeinGewissen genannt habe (untoter) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wüschel1 (10. Dezember 2008)

<hust>
mein schamane heißt Wuscheltotem
</hust>

ich und mein rl kumpel haben uns chars gemacht, der druide von ihm heißt kohitus und meine schamane heißt Interuptus

Nicht lachen: die meisten leute wissen nicht was das ist xD(wenn ihr nicht wisst was das ist dann googled mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tornado64 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hab hier aufm Server auch einen Hexer "HarryDotter" gefunden
Hab nen Hunter der heißt
Afkautoshot
mit seinem Pet 
PetAttack


----------



## Hellfire1337 (10. Dezember 2008)

oh mann was für manen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destross (10. Dezember 2008)

Gerade sind mir ein Tauren Druide namens Dornrôschen und ein Paladin namens Palapaladin (Und das auf ein Rp-Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Allvis (10. Dezember 2008)

Mülltone -->Gnom Schurke
Ichhaltedas -->Deff Krieger
Healall -->Priesterin
Spongebob und Gary -->Hunter udn Pet (Gary=Schidkröte)


----------



## Allvis (10. Dezember 2008)

Kann leider net mehr sagen auf welchem Server Spongebob und Gary waren,habe mal so alle Server angeguckt


----------



## Shohet (10. Dezember 2008)

@ Allvis, Garry is ne Schnecke keine Schildkröte, sollte man selbst beim hektischem vorbeiZappen an SuperRtl erkennen xD  !


----------



## Hammelhordy (11. Dezember 2008)

Teradas schrieb:


> Bademeister...^^
> Mein Char heisst:Klyrill. Finde das hört sich so ein bisschen an wie ein Kloreiniger.
> Hab auch schonmal ein Platzda gesehen^^



Du kannst dir net vorstellen wie scheiße lang und laut mien Freunde sich über diesen Post abgelacht haben. 
Denn ich heisse in Reallife Kyrill. Ja genau. Danke ein Kloreiniger.

achja lustige namen:
Turkan
schmusepups
bösertot
affenfleisch


----------



## Reaktorblogg (20. April 2013)

Ich habe seinerzeit erstainlich dämliche (lustige... naja) Namen in SWTOR gefunden. 

Hab ich damals gleich nen Blogpost draus gemacht.

absolut dämliche SWTOR namen

http://die-planaren-exploratoren.de/blog/2012/01/der-name-des-monats-die-top-3-swtor-namens-schocker/


----------



## Yinj (20. April 2013)

Fetzi die lustige Landmine. Der Beste Name den ich in COD je gesehen habe.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (20. April 2013)

aber was haben SWtoR und CoD mit WoW zu tun?

vom ausbuddeln "toter" Threads mal ganz zu schweigen


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. April 2013)

Yinj schrieb:


> Fetzi die lustige Landmine. Der Beste Name den ich in COD je gesehen habe.



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich habe gerade echt Lust, eine Landmine zu häkeln (JA, zu häkeln!!) und sie Fetzi zu nennen...


----------



## BasiGorgo (21. April 2013)

tauren druide - cowlinferal

dk - npichbinhart


----------



## Vamajizz (21. April 2013)

Ich finde dieses Thema sehr interessant, was auch gut wäre: 

Starneybinson->Barney Stinson  
Dordiscie->Cordis Die (kennkt man aus Call of Duty: Black Ops 2)


----------



## bartman223 (21. April 2013)

hans


----------



## Rellin (21. April 2013)

Hab mal nen Hexer (glaub ich) namens Heartzfear getroffen.


----------



## campino76 (22. April 2013)

Liebhabär -> Pandaren-Mönch
Feiertag -> Untoter Schurke


----------



## Bandit 1 (22. April 2013)

Kronas schrieb:


> ha!
> nach 15 minuten sufu bringe ich folgende ähnliche threads ans tageslicht *aus den tiefen kommen sie...*
> Die dümmsten Namen auf Rp-Servern...
> Originelle Namen
> Funny Namen



Na ja, aber 15 Minuten... Da ist schon ok, wenn er einen neuen aufmacht. 

Ausserdem gibt es ja neue Ideen und auch neue Spieler.

Auf unserem Server gabs mal einen recht "berühmten" Jäger Namens Mocca und seine Katze hieß Latte. ^^

Auch musste ich echt mal lachen als Stifflersmum an mir verbeirannte.. auch wenn ich von einem RP Server komme.


----------



## Bandit 1 (22. April 2013)

Rellin schrieb:


> Hab mal nen Hexer (glaub ich) namens Heartzfear getroffen.



Gab mal ne ganze Gilde die nannte sich HeartzFeaR oder so.

Ach und ein Jäger aus LFR gestern Schusspengtot


----------



## Knallkörper (22. April 2013)

Druide (bäumchen) - Shnidelwoods
Pala (b11 male) Exfrau von Orgrimmar... Lachflash


----------



## Stig_Supplicium (22. April 2013)

Vor langer Zeit auf "Die ewige Wacht": Ein Jäger-Pet, ein "Eisbär, mit Namen "Koksnäschen".


----------



## Iginor (22. April 2013)

Ich hatte mal nen Worgen Schurken der Worgonzola    hiess und ne Freundin nannte ihren Worgen Andyworg (is n schnulziger Schlagersänger)


----------



## Fremder123 (22. April 2013)

Untoter Schurke namens Worschtbrot. Nicht allzu witzig, aber da er sehr gut spielte und immer wieder die Flaggen in Warsong zurückholte blieb er halt im Gedächtnis.^^


----------



## villain (22. April 2013)

Da ich auf einem englisch-sprachigen Server spiele,kann ich auch nur mit solchen Namen aufwarten:

Drunkasmonk, Shamazing - ratet mal, welche Klassen...  ;-)

peace - ich meine, das war ein (Resto)Druide

Healyourself - ich glaube, das war ein Priester

Miaow   als Druide ;-)

passend zum Jäger: Jackwolfskin

Mightymoo - Tauren Druidin


----------



## Shiningone (22. April 2013)

Inzwischen könnte/sollte man auch auf den passenden Titel zum Namen achten. Sehr schön fand ich z.B. die Tankdruidin, die ich mal in der Grp hatte:
Binnicht die Geduldige


----------



## Beloxy (22. April 2013)

Gabs vor ca. 2 Jahren Auf Madmortem .. alle Chars von einem Spieler da Alle in der gleichen Gilde waren.

KannNix = Tank
HeiltNix = Heiler
TrifftNix = Schurke

Have fun

Beloxy


----------



## alkoholinho (22. April 2013)

Die lustigsten die ich mal gesehn habe waren:
Taure - Rindeastwood
Worg  - Worgina


----------



## ichigoleader (22. April 2013)

Ich hatte bisher das Vergügen mit einem Palaheal namens Wurstprinz zusammen zu spielen (der konnte zumindest gut heilen).
Dann hatte ich noch Gurkensaft.
Sehr toll fand ich den Krieger mit dem namen Eroberer der Eroberer.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (22. April 2013)

Beloxy schrieb:


> Gabs vor ca. 2 Jahren Auf Madmortem .. alle Chars von einem Spieler da Alle in der gleichen Gilde waren.
> 
> KannNix = Tank
> HeiltNix = Heiler
> ...



gab´s/gibt´s auch so mit weiteren Versionen (passend zur Klasse) auf Malorne

und nen Typen im AH namens "Bankkuh"


----------



## Reflox (24. April 2013)

Damals gabs bei uns Turnschuh und Sandale, n Troll Schurkenduo


----------



## Bandit 1 (24. April 2013)

Brewslee finde ich recht gut, da der ersteller noch ein wenig kreativ war.

Ein Padarenmönch (Brew, engl. = Gebräu bzw. Bier^^) und wenn man 
es ausspricht erinnert es doch arg an einen recht bekannten chinesischen
Martial Arts Helden aus alten Zeiten.

Mein Pandaren-Mönch heisst übrigens Tsingtao ^^


----------



## Masouk (24. April 2013)

Mönch/DD: *Haotsu*
*
*


----------



## Onitram (24. April 2013)

gestern gesehen, pala-zwergin : *Hoibsowüd* (_eindeutig made in Austria_) lol


----------



## Raijka (25. April 2013)

Gestern im lfr ein magier CritBämTod ^^ Der Schaden war unterirdisch ^^


Vor ca einem Jahr ein HC Spamer namens Analritter aber den gabs nicht lange auf einen RP Server ^^


Gab mal nen Hunter Namens Todesursache sein Pet Sterbehilfe


----------



## Mondenkynd (25. April 2013)

IronRaiden


----------



## steini729 (25. April 2013)

Auf "Der Rat von Dalaran" gibts einen Schattenpriester Namens "Dreckantn" allerdings hauptsächlich für Ösis witzig! ;-)


----------



## Dalfi (25. April 2013)

Bandit schrieb:


> Brewslee finde ich recht gut, da der ersteller noch ein wenig kreativ war.
> 
> Ein Padarenmönch (Brew, engl. = Gebräu bzw. Bier^^) und wenn man
> es ausspricht erinnert es doch arg an einen recht bekannten chinesischen
> ...



Mein Tauren Mönch heißt Muhcelee


----------



## Mr.Exarion (10. November 2013)

Ich bin schon auf einen "Brotkasten" und "Hauemachtaue" getroffen. (Klassen vergessen)


----------



## Mondenkynd (15. November 2013)

<- Ironraiden


----------



## Janus81 (15. November 2013)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> <- Ironraiden



den find ich mal cool ^^


----------



## Fordtaurus (15. November 2013)

Mein Taurenschami hieß dereinst auf Vek´Lor Fordtaurus. Ist leider gelöscht, da ich seit(?) ca. 2 Jahren kein WoW mehr zocke.
Die Gilde exestiert aber noch und da gibbet unteranderem noch ne Kuh namens Laktose^^ Taurendudu 
und die ehemalige Gidlenmeisterin Heilfroh, ne untote Priesterin.


----------



## Annovella (15. November 2013)

Schurken Namens Kyliemirogue oder Whenisapifap(und ähnliche Namen) schwirren mir gerade im Kopf herum.
Find die Namen Mosby(mit Titel Professor) & Oliver(mit Khan(also quasi Oliver Kahn) auch ziemlich gut. 

Btw. Respekt an die Person, die diesen Thread entstaubt hat  :
Geschrieben 11 December 2008 - 18:40
Geschrieben 20 April 2013 - 20:43 (und folgende)


----------



## Rockt (15. November 2013)

Ein freund von mir hatten einen Tauren Krieger namens Klitschkuh
und einen Untoten namens Untotdimitri


----------



## Marledor (16. November 2013)

Untoter Priester/Hexenmeister: Hypochonder 

(Bedeutung wörtlich: Unter den Rippen, gemeinhin bekannt als jemand der sich Krankheiten einbildet)


----------



## Mayestic (16. November 2013)

Mein Schami nennt sich "Shamrock" ob das nun witzig ist oder nicht weiß ich nicht. 
Shamrock =  ist das inoffizielle Nationalsymbol Irlands ein dreiblättriges Kleeblatt.
Dieses dreiblättrige Kleeblatt hat es anderen aber auch angetan denn auf Latein heisst das dann Trifolium und Chars mit dem Namen gibt es ebenfalls. Ist aber weniger witzig. 

Ein wenig witzig aber auch nicht sonderlich nett sind halt so Namen wie "Hartzfear" naja Hexenmeisterhumor halt 
Oder ein Schurke namens "Kamsahtot"


----------



## Dokagero (16. November 2013)

Mein Tauren-Priester heißt Maresi. 

Auszug aus Wikipedia:
Maresi wurde 1949 als „Landwirtschaftliche Nährmittelindustrie" gegründet und stellt seit 1955 die üblicherweise mit dem Markennamen assoziierte _Maresi Alpenmilch_ (eine Kondensmilchsorte) her.


----------



## BoP78 (16. November 2013)

Der Pala namens "Proletheus"... made me laugh^^


----------



## Kuttenbrunza (16. November 2013)

Kuttenbrunza kommt aus dem Bayrischen bzw. Tirolerischen und war eine eher scherzhafte Bezeichnung für einen Pfaffen alias Priester sprich Pfarrer^^

Mein Priester der als Stoffträger auch nicht viel aushält, kann so auch seine Angstvolle Notdurft in der Kutte verrichten.

mfg


----------



## Hosenschisser (16. November 2013)

Hab letztens einen Tauren mit dem Namen Maredo gesehen. 

Fand ich ziemlich gut. Lustiges Wortspiel und trotzdem RP-tauglich.


----------



## Zhiala (16. November 2013)

Noch aus der Zeit vor den Goblins heißt meine Ork-Schamanin "Kleinesübel", einfach weil Orkse damals die kleinsten Schamanen waren. 
Ein Tank hieß mal "Haumichum", der Name war Programm^^ 
Einem Blutelfischen Herrn mit dem alten englischen Vornamen "Gaylord" bin ich ebenfalls begegnet und musste schon leicht grinsen.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (17. November 2013)

da ich den ganzen thread bisher nicht gelesen habe sei es mir verziehen, wenn der name schon erwähnt wurde.

für mich ist "rindeastwood" bisher der coolste name den ich in meiner langen wow-geschichte gesehen habe.


----------



## Kaliman (17. November 2013)

Mein Worgen-Druide Bär erhielt den Namen Sebiestian.


----------



## Onitram (17. November 2013)

Was Tauren betrifft, da sind mir schon die seltsamsten über den weg gelaufen :

Chateaubriand
Entrecote
Pasteurisiert
Hanfkuh
Redbull

usw.


----------



## Hyromymus (21. November 2013)

Ich hatte schonmal jemanden der Klobrille hieß...
Also manchmal fallen Leuten wirklich komische Namen ein


----------



## Nisbo (22. November 2013)

Ally Todesritter "Briefkasten" auf Silvermoon


----------



## xTheSorcererx (22. November 2013)

Ich hatte letztes mal ne begegnung mit einem Untoten der sich DeadÉnke genannt hat.. ziemlich makaber


----------



## drmuck (23. November 2013)

Ich hab nen Hexer der Hairydotter heißt, was ich persönlich ganz lustig finde


----------

